# JD 185 Hydro



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello folks,
My brother just gave me a 1987 JD 185 Hydro w/ 38" mower deck. After replacing all three belts, neutral start switch, battery, plug and fuel filter, it started and runs fine. My problem is that the jackshaft arm is frozen in place. I have tried several different lubricating products (W-D 40, PB Blaster etc) and a small nudge from a 32 qz ballpeen hammer over several days. It just won't move freely to release PTO and deck belt tension after releasing the tension lever. Any hints as to how to unstick this bugger, maybe some heat??

Thx,
Alleykat aka "Grey Streak"


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Heat may just do the trick i would give it a try it couldnt hurt...


----------



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

Thx wjjones.
May get around to trying the torch in a bit. I did get the belts to tighten after replacing the deck belt idler tension spring. Once the spring was attached and the lift spring re-attached and fully upward, both belts tightened. Mowed and bagged my late Dad's entire lawn in just over two hours. Lawn looks sweet, as does the JD machine.


----------



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

*New problem*

I encountered a new and major problem earlier this day. I was cutting a large oak tree into 1' long length and the JD with cart to hau1 it about the yard for stacking/drying over the winter. All was fine until early afternoon when the front axle folded under. I noticed two bolts missing from where the axle mounts to the frame. Parts diagram doesn't show much detail on where the axle assy mounts to the frame. It does show that 2 bolts are used. My question is why can't I remove the axle if the bolts are missing. I have the front off the ground and supported with jack stands and the axle doesn't want to drop or lift back into place.
Any help is greatly appreciated as I need to get the tree cut before snow starts falling.
Thx 
AlleyKat


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you post couple of pics?


----------



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll try to after the weekend is over. Need to borrow a camera.
Thx for the reply.
AlleyKat


----------



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

*Pictures of front end*

I hope these 5 pictures are helpful. They are taken from the front, underside, underside showing the shaft holding the axle and finally the axle itself from the left side.


----------



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

*JD 185 Hydro update (pictures*

Hope these pictures are help. As a further update, my other neighbor has a 165 that won't start/run. So we came to an agreement. MY 17.5hp motor replaces his 16hp on the 165 frame. No need for pulley, as no mower, snow blower aren't needed. Will this work??
AlleyKat


----------



## Alleykat (Feb 16, 2011)

*JD back at work*

After several days of further research, I was able to finally remove the entire front axle. Quite involved, for my liking, take the hood off, remove the muffler(arrgh gaskets), and finally remover the electric PTO clutch. There are two bolts forward of where the clutch clears the frame that when removed allow the whole thing to drop.
I was fortunate that the axle mount was just a bit bent. A bit of heat and a small hammer reformed the brace back to where it fit back up in.
Thx for the assistance.


----------



## mhmohlere (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a 185 which I purchased in 1991. The lift assist spring became detached when I was working on the deck. I can't figure how to reattach it. Anyone have the answer? Thanks - Mike


----------

